# longer bolts for skids.. difficult to find?



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

The bolt for the skids is a "Round Head Square Short Neck .​38-16 x 1.​00" pn 06200235.

Is it going to be difficult to find a "short neck" square bolt? I'd like find one that is about 1.5" or close enough.

Any resources?

thanks


----------



## JeffF (Jan 10, 2018)

Are you trying to add the poly skids? I just added them to my 24" Platinum SHO last night. I had read somewhere that the bolts weren't long enough. The bolts the came with the new poly skids looked shorter than the ones that were already on there so I didn't even take them out of the bag. I just reused the bolts holding the metal skids on and they were plenty long enough. 

Finding that bolt in a longer length shouldn't be too much a problem however. Check you local big box store or hardware store. You could always use a standard hex-head bolt if you couldn't.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Jeff

I'm adding ArmorSkids and would like a little more clearance with the bucket, they are sitting on the front detail/emboss. I have a feeling that the short neck is the issue and I could probably find a normal length square/round head. I'm assuming that the depth of the bucket sheet metal is the reason for the short neck. I was hoping to avoid the hex head so that I can limit the number of times I need to reach into the mouth of this thing 

thanks and good luck with the poly skids!


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

have you tried a normal carriage bolt yes the shoulder might be a little longer but they should work .


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

33 woodie said:


> have you tried a normal carriage bolt yes the shoulder might be a little longer but they should work .


Hi Woodie

I'm sure you are right, and if needed I could also trim off the extra. But most likely the neck will fit within the spacer holes if it's not too tight. I'm just being lazy and thinking about what I need to do


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you can't find it at a hardware store or big box there is always fastenal --> https://www.fastenal.com/en/2887/fa...AFGYt8K9V1tW3dobO-xbgtE9k56t0EfEaAnHNEALw_wcB


.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Stainless carriage bolts from the hardware store.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

>hardware store

I miss our local hardware store...


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I'll give the regular carriage bolt a try first, and our Fastenal office isn't too far. 

thanks


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

give the bolt depot a try www.boltdepot.com 
lots of good info in the site also like this for your carraige bolt https://www.boltdepot.com/Product-Details.aspx?product=945


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Home depot stainless
Lowes as well


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

1132le said:


> Home depot stainless
> Lowes as well


I agree these should be stainless, Never rust and plenty strong for this purpose.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

>I agree these should be stainless

will do.

thx


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I use Galvanized carriage bolts often...seem to do OK.....


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

trellis said:


> I'm adding ArmorSkids and would like a little more clearance with the bucket, they are sitting on the front detail/emboss. I have a feeling that the short neck is the issue . . .


ArmorSkids makes 1/8" spacers that allow their skids to clear bucket-side embossments. You may need one or two per side. It's not a bolt issue.

Snowerblower Spacers SPC0300 1/8? | Snow Blower Skids

Best Regards


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Jim

I had added 2 spacers per side and the skid was touching the front embossed edge. I could have used the existing bolts but that front edge would have taken the brunt of the pressure as the skids flexed, instead of the spacers. I also could have positioned the skids all the way back to avoid the emboss and they would not have needed any spacers but I preferred to position them one notch forward. Also positioning the skids back to avoid the edge, as in the photo, the front of the skid would have been in a similar location to the stock skids and I wanted the "ski's" to stick out a little further.

So I needed the longer bolts after adding a 3rd spacer. And the longer neck of the standard carriage bolt was not a problem since the square base fit easily into the spacer notch. I certainly could have added a couple fender washers but thought it would be best to utilize the full surface of the spacers to take make a more solid support.

They now fit great and the ArmorSkids are really nice.

(both photos taken before adding the 3rd spacer)


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

@trellis, excellent decision to add extra spacers vs. washers. ArmorSkids are a great products.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

thanks Jim

Now I just need a little snow to take them for a spin.


----------



## srw (Jan 24, 2016)

Ariens pn 06224100 are similar to the original bolts, they are 1-1/4 inch long and the square shank is longer, but worked fine for ARMORskisds with spacers.


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

If you go with stainless, be sure to use a copper-based anti-seize to avoid galling. That can really ruin your day.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks galling does seem like something to avoid. I eventually went with standard plated bolts but only because I purchased a couple SS bolts that had bad threads and I gave up. I should have looked closer when I purchased them, the defects were clearly visible. 

I also switched out the center lock nuts for nylon to hopefully keep the threads from wearing from changing the skid height.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

https://www.fastenal.com/?utm_campa...MI963x36jF3wIVCkRpCh0n8QlrEAAYASAAEgLTIvD_BwE

If Fastenal doesn't have them nobody does.


----------



## jtreveloni (Dec 21, 2018)

I also put on the poly skids on my Plat 30 SHO and also reused the same bolts that came with the metal skids. They were a good length. But the issue I had was the space in the metal frame inserts that came with the poly skids were too wide and the washers started to bend when I torqued the bolts down. I noticed the the washers were bent from when the metal ones were put on. So I had to find thicker, more robust washers and put 2 washers on each bolt. I wasnt over torquing, it was just a bad design and cheap washers.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

srw said:


> Ariens pn 06224100 are similar to the original bolts, they are 1-1/4 inch long and the square shank is longer, but worked fine for ARMORskisds with spacers.


SRW, I see you are new on this forum contributing only 1 post! This post, probably inconsequential to most on here BUT very valuable to me. I need 2 carriage bolts to affix the chute to a bracket on a Ariens made, specifically a John Deere 826D. I could use any hex bolt as Ariens uses there but a carriage bolt with a slightly longer shank is necessary because of a inward dimpled area, giving a smoother profile on the inside of the chute. I thank you for this small post. It fits perfect for my recent application. "Surprise Surprise Surprise" Jim Nabors


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> SRW, I see you are new on this forum contributing only 1 post! This post, probably inconsequential to most on here BUT very valuable to me. I need 1 carriage bolt too affix a chute to a bracket on a Ariens made, specifically a John Deere 826D. I could use any hex bolt as Ariens uses there but a carriage bolt with a slightly longer shank is necessary because of a inward dimpled area, would give a smoother profile on the inside of the chute. I thank you for this small post. It fits perfect for my recent application. "Surprise Surprise Surprise" Jim Nabors


Thanks for making me say that in my head about 10 times! Any Gomer Pyle/ Jim Nabors references are great!


----------



## Frankmor (Jan 24, 2019)

I just used the factory bolts already there...never have understood why people think they aren’t to be used!


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Frank

In this case, the factory bolts weren't long enough after adding the ArmorSkid spacers, and I don't think the center-lock nuts that are used are made for frequent use. I tend to adjust the skid height each time I use the blower so I replaced them with nylon lock nuts.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

trellis said:


> I tend to adjust the skid height each time I use the blower so I replaced them with nylon lock nuts.


  ARMORskids are quite robust and wear slowly. Why-oh-why, then, are you adjusting the skid height each time out? Curious as heck I is.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

I would assume this is to maintain a constant 1/8 - 1/4 or whatever gap he uses between skids and scraper bar.

That’s too much adjustment too often, unless you’re blowing commercially and wearing through 1/8” of skids each storm.

How much is this guy blowing each storm?


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

What I've found is the Skids do not hold in place, giving you the proper height, when you lift the bucket and drop it to dislodge snow when your finished blowing. Part of my problem was how tight I fastened the nuts.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I have to deal with a long sidewalk along a street and a couple gravel driveways. Take a look at the last post on the following thread. I’ve notched the ArmorSkids so that there are “presets”. I have a ratcheting wrench hooked on the blower that I use while I’m out and it’s a really fast switch from one height to another. Just slide the skid up or down and into the notch.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=439153#/topics/145635?page=3


----------

